# [SOLVED] problems installing HP PSC 1610 software



## Dee French (Apr 12, 2009)

I can't install the software for my HP PSC 1610 all-in-one printer on my new Samsung laptop (running VISTA).
I get the following error message: 
_'This software cannot be installed using the ‘run as’ command. The installation cannot continue until this is resolved.
Required action: click cancel to exit this software installation. Log off, then log on as a user with administrator privileges.
If there is no administrator, have the primary user of this computer install the software.'_
I am logged on as the administrator. I've tried logging off and on again to no avail.
I've downloaded a driver for it but the print quality is poor and I can't access the other controls that I need.
help please!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: problems installing HP PSC 1610 software*

right click on the setup file and choose properties
click on the security tab
make sure the permissions boxes are ticked


----------



## Dee French (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: problems installing HP PSC 1610 software*

thank you Dai.
I did as you suggest and right-clicked on the setup file and chose properties. There is no security tab but I looked at sharing & permissions and I appear to have permission. I tried changing this to allow permissions to all users, but that didn't work either.
Dee


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: problems installing HP PSC 1610 software*

the actual admin account in vista is hidden as far as i remember you accessed it from admin tools/local polices and set it to active


----------



## Dee French (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: problems installing HP PSC 1610 software*

thank you again. I've searched through the admin tools but haven't found anything. I already checked in the 'users' in control panel and I appear as administrator and that account is switched on.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: problems installing HP PSC 1610 software*

are you up to date with net framework some software needs it installed before it will install


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: problems installing HP PSC 1610 software*

hi this may be of help http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...idden-administrator-account-on-windows-vista/


----------



## Dee French (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: problems installing HP PSC 1610 software*

many thanks. in fact I found a download on the HP web site that fixed it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: problems installing HP PSC 1610 software*

glad you have it sorted


----------

